# Just a little 6 point



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 17, 2018)

Got this little 6 point processed today.  While processing it, my 4 yr old daughter said she wanted some deer meat for supper. So, I obliged her request. 
Just a simple SPOG cooked over mesquite lump and a chunk of apple.
Mind yall, this is her first taste of venison.  I got 2 thumbs up and 2 big toes up. She even helped skin and quarter it.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 17, 2018)

Great to get kids involved, congratulations


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 17, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Great to get kids involved, congratulations


My 15 yr old could care less but, my 4 yr old she is all country to the core. Every see the Beverly Hillbilles? She is Ellie Mae Clampett.


----------



## tritowner (Nov 17, 2018)

Tom the meat smoker said:


> Got this little 6 point processed today.  While processing it, my 4 yr old daughter said she wanted some deer meat for supper. So, I obliged her request.
> Just a simple SPOG cooked over mesquite lump and a chunk of apple.
> Mind yall, this is her first taste of venison.  I got 2 thumbs up and 2 big toes up. She even helped skin and quarter it.


nice job to you & daughter!!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 17, 2018)

They either like it, or they no like it.
My kids didn't like it until a friend shared his trick of quartering, then soaking in a salt water bath with 3 changes over 24 hours. Cold water and a cup of salt. We didn't call it brineing, but maybe it was?
That made a huge difference. It soaked out the remaining blood and got rid of the gamie tastes.
We virtually lived on Deer and Antelope meat for a number of years (6 of 7) in Wyoming.

Always loved Ellie Mae Clampett. She was a heart throb for me as a young teen.


----------

